# Salt substitute that doesn't taste funny



## nwdave (Jun 27, 2010)

My baby sister (even if she's 60 yrs old) has been ordered off of salt or end up on a dialysis machine.   Trouble is she really enjoys my smoking efforts and has developed an addition to a certain Carolina Mustard Sauce created by our friend in Florida..... well, it's got salt added.  Most everything we do in the smoking world/DO world/Q'ing world uses salt in one form or another.  I'm looking for something to use as a substitute for her.  She can't be the only one with this problem. 

Any help would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 27, 2010)

Have her check with her doctor before you use a substitute, most contain potassium chloride which is not good for some people.

I've been playing around with low sodium sausage and its not working out to good so far. (it makes for a dry product)  but for rubs I'd try a no salt version and maybe kick up the spice and  possibility add something with a tang like citric acid or something.


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to use a product called Papa Dash, the last i bought i ordered right from them, i think it was made by Alberto Culver, they only sold it in case lots, but it didn't have that bad after taste and was even good on eggs.


----------



## venture (Jun 27, 2010)

Dan, I tried the low salt sausage.  I tried the low fat sausage.  Unless you were from San Francisco, you would never eat that stuff.  I was devastated.  Now I put in the salt and fat and get good sausage.

I have not found a salt substitute I like.  The best alternative I have found is to increase other seasonings when I can.  Also, the addition of lemon or lime juice tends to reduce the need for salt in many recipes.  Beware the dreaded soy sauce!  No need for a costly visit to a dietitian.

Just give up everything you like, and eat everything you don't like.


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

Most any rub can be made with no salt and there are some fine commercial seasoning blends available that are no salt / salt sustitute.

 We have not added salt to any cooking for years and my rubs are never made w/ salt.

 the only time i have to use salt is for brining and / or curing.

 here is a contact number for my favorite no salt / salt sub commercial blend.

 The name of the product is ,Benoits Best.

 Cajun Wholesale Distributing , Maurice La. (337)898-3977 / 1-800-533-6923.

                                         Bob


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  Now I've got some direction to look into.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

There are a couple of folks that have posted "no salt rubs"  Here is one that describes using koolaide:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78784/kool-aid-rub


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been using Mrs. Dash seasonings. They also make a variety of marinades. They're all salt free and, I think, mighty good. After I went low sodium, it seemed to me that the food was much better tasting without the salt.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 28, 2010)

I like Mrs Dash but did not know it was salt free, added benefit


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Dave,

I have heard good things about this product, but haven't tried it myself. May be worth a shot:

http://www.alsosalt.com/wherecanibuy.html

it looks like the company is located in Washington, so you might be able to find it!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I went to the homepage.  I looked at the locations where I can find AlsoSalt and fortunately Safeway seems to be common in many areas of  the lower 48.  I'll be checking Alsosalt out and will give an opinion.


----------

